# Who is the longest vapor here?



## Johnny2Puffs (7/7/17)

I have just surpassed my 6th year.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## zadiac (7/7/17)

No one is vapor here. Vapor is what we breath out when we vape. There are, however, vapers here  (sorry, just had to)

I'm only on 3 years now. So, still young in the game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (7/7/17)

Nice one, @Johnny2Puffs !

My first experience with vaping was with those GreenSmoke cigalike crap things.. I think way back in 2011/2012 or so? Not entirely sure. It didn't last long as they were quite horrible.

I tried it again 2 years later to see if they improved at all. They didn't.

In July 2016 I got a Twisp (I think it was the Aero), and from there it finally stuck

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raslin (7/7/17)

Started on the original twisp cig-a like in 2010. Lasted about three months just to messy.

31 July 2017 will be three years as an exclusive vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/17)

Way to go @Johnny2Puffs! Congrats. Now to go for the decade, at which time you can offer yourself for research on the effects of long term vaping.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shaunnadan (7/7/17)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I have just surpassed my 6th year.



Congratulations and Celebrations / When I tell everyone that you're in love with vaping !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Nice one, @Johnny2Puffs !
> 
> My first experience with vaping was with those GreenSmoke cigalike crap things.. I think way back in 2011/2012 or so? Not entirely sure. It didn't last long as they were quite horrible.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I also started with that crap, but only for a month. Then went straight to sub ohm and dripping with a mech 

Oops, no, I had the kayfun lite inbetween for a while. then the dripping.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (7/7/17)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, I also started with that crap, but only for a month. Then went straight to sub ohm and dripping with a mech
> 
> Oops, no, I had the kayfun lite inbetween for a while. then the dripping.


After all these years I'm still using my Innoken (name worn off) Itaste SVD with a kangertech protank 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (7/7/17)

I started in 2006 in london with totally wicked. After is been janty. After started smoking again for 6 months. And after that stopped for good when evic come out .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/17)

Congrats @Johnny2Puffs !!
You are definitely amongst the most veteran of vapers here
I think we discussed this before sommewhere at your 5 year mark or thereabouts

I think @SunRam is also in your "territory" or might even be a bit longer...

Either way, massive respect to be rocking the SVD protank for so long. The right juice and one doesnt need anything else. Although the SVD falls over too much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (8/7/17)

I am so glad that 3 years ago when i started vaping that there was better devices than the cigalike's and we had esigssa. I might have just given up on vaping had i not had those two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (8/7/17)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I have just surpassed my 6th year.


That's bigtime Johnny! I never marked my start though I'm pretty sure it was around Feb. 2013.I never thought vapeing my Ego pen was a big deal,not that helping one quit cigs isn't. It's just that I had no idea of it's scope.I hadn't a clue of videos never mind the ecigssa forum.I mean I just got my juice and vape pen at the gas station,I thought I was hot stuff graduating from cig-alikes.Who knew?


----------



## kev mac (8/7/17)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> After all these years I'm still using my Innoken (name worn off) Itaste SVD with a kangertech protank 2.


They should use that as a testimonial!


----------



## kev mac (8/7/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Johnny2Puffs !!
> You are definitely amongst the most veteran of vapers here
> I think we discussed this before sommewhere at your 5 year mark or thereabouts
> 
> ...


@Silver you are correct sir,and I blush with guilt saying this as I sit amongst a trove of vape gear complied in my never ending search for the elusive "perfect vape".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/7/17)

andro said:


> I started in 2006 in london with totally wicked. After is been janty. After started smoking again for 6 months. And after that stopped for good when evic come out .



I wasn't vaping early enough to catch the Janty heydays (2009?)... but do have a pristine black leather Janty belt holster that works perfectly with my Reo OG Mini (February 2011) and the later five Mini 1.0's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/7/17)

zadiac said:


> No one is vapor here. Vapor is what we breath out when we vape. There are, however, vapers here  (sorry, just had to)
> 
> I'm only on 3 years now. So, still young in the game


On the same trend, at 1.79 meters, I'm probably not the longest.

Did a stint in 2009 with those cigalikes with the cartridge filter thingies and red LED in front but that would not count as they actually ended up with me rejecting vaping as a realistic alternative to smoking for many years there after.
Yip, I was one of those guys that widely preached the gospel of "Vaping is a fad" for many years based on a limited one time experience. Sorry guys, I know better now!.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (8/7/17)

Spydro said:


> I wasn't vaping early enough to catch the Janty heydays (2009?)... but do have a pristine black leather Janty belt holster that works perfectly with my Reo OG Mini (February 2011) and the later five Mini 1.0's.
> 
> View attachment 100651


Thats was the holster for the stick. I did have one .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (17/7/17)

I have been vaping since 2009. Started with a device that had no fire button and was activated as you started to draw. Actually quite a clever system and definitely better than 30 Camel per day!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/7/17)

I also started with those white cigalikes with a red LED that glowed when puffed. Paid R390 for that and it came with a box of pre-filled cartridges. What a waste of money.
That was followed by a giant leap with the Lavatube VV and it's massive 18640 bat. I still have 2 working ones.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

